# Another picture



## stinger haut (Oct 12, 2006)

Hi again,
 Well, I tried down loading several bottle pictures on a single post, but only one picture was posted. How do you post more than one picture at a time?
 So, here is another picture I took with the same camera and the same way.
 Thanks,
 Stinger


----------

